# Indain Lake: Eyes



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Was just curious as to what the situation was out at Indian Lake. And if anyone has been doing any good out there fishing for eyes. I would like to know if I would be able to bring my boat down to Indian this weekend if the ice has melted off to get after some eyes. I just live over an hour away and it is real hard to get updates on the Lake conditions. As always all updates would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance!

(A two man limit that came through the ice at Indian a while back: Had 3 over 21". Cant wait for the ice to come off and get the boat back up there)


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I have been out three times in the last week to Indian in my kayak. I took it to the spillway twice. Got skunked both times. The water level is very low. There's no fish in the holes right now as I think they've been caught already. Would have to wait until the water gets back up to fish it successfully again. 

I fished Moundwood tonight. The channel is open, but man there's so much crap floating around in it, its impossible to fish it. Also, I believe the saugeye aren't much interested in getting all of that floating debris in their gills either.

Around Artist Island in Russel's point is open. Some of the other channels also have open water as well. As for the lake, there is still a good 8'' in many spots, but the edges have thawed so you can't really access many of the areas. Also, I don't know that i'd even try the ice at this point due to some thin areas.

But, with this cold coming, things will likely ice back over again for a few days.

I'm just really ready for the lake to open up so I can actually get out and fish. Like I said, the spillway seems dead right now, and Moundwood is completely and utterly trashed. It looks like a hurricane went through and knocked every tree, stick, and cornfield into the channel. What a mess. I literally got my kayak stuck ON the water. Beached it on a big conglomeration of sticks that was acting as an island and blocking the feeder channel by the bridge. Yeah, its not pretty there right now. Not sure where all of the floaties will go once the spring rains come to flush it out as from what I've heard on here and at the bait shop, the hole at the end of the channel has filled in- probably with all the stuff floating around from the GMR and ending up there.

I can really see crappie having a nice spring. There were many 8'' crappie caught last fall. They should be good keeper length now. Also, the weak classes of saugeye are hopefully behind us at Indian, and the new 13-14.999 inchers will be of age this upcoming year. 

Looking forward to getting on the water- when it allows


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good report Northern1

Lake is still pretty well locked up with ice. As was said where there isn't ice there is debris and geese and ducks. This coming weekend is supposed to be warmer but it will take several days to open of the lake for much boat access.

Be safe!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I fished below the spillway today for 3 hours...nuthin


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Has the channel at Oldfield Beach bridge or Blackhawk opened?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Not yet from when I saw it. Not sure after the cold spell over the last two days either.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nope old field still locked most of Lake still is. I was shocked as I watched a guy sitting on ice at paradise point with open water from shore out. More shocked because he was by himself wow not worth the risk especially when you could stand on shore and cast for them. Moundwood open to mouth pretty much but still skim ice and trash everywhere

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I talked with a local yesterday and today as well. One said that there is at least 12'' of ice and the other said there is up to 18'' in some places still. We will have to see what the temps in the 40s and 50s next week will do to it. Some of the days do not dip below 32 either. that is a good sign. There's a good possibility that by next weekend (The 21st weekend) the channels will be flowing. I am guessing it will be 2 weeks before the lake is open. Again, it depends on the temperatures and also if there is any rain to flush things out.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I wonder if an interesting scenario might be possible where the saugeye might do their fake spawning ritual under the ice. I heard recently from a reliable source that walleye at erie will spawn under the ice if conditions are right and their eggs are ready to drop. If the ice is really still that thick this might be the year for it.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> I wonder if an interesting scenario might be possible where the saugeye might do their fake spawning ritual under the ice. I heard recently from a reliable source that walleye at erie will spawn under the ice if conditions are right and their eggs are ready to drop. If the ice is really still that thick this might be the year for it.


I believe Walleye/Saugeye re-absorb there eggs if the conditions aren't right for extended periods during the spawn (I.E. too cold/lake froze over).


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

makes sense to me. Im just repeating something I heard third person from travis hartman.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

If they re-absorb their eggs, how does that affect their spawning habits? Do they realize this and basically move into their post-spawn patterns at that point?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

should not be anything to worry about. Indian is shallow enough that once the warm water starts flowing into it that ice will probably be history quick. I think this under ice spawning is rare and applies more to deep northern lakes from what Im reading. 
As far as absorbing their eggs I would not expect them to do anything different. Im just guessing here, but I assume they just would not do the deed so to speak and they would just move on with their regular patterns. 

We caught alot of crappie last spring that were way way late in the spring still with eggs and I had never fished for them much around that time frame and thought they would still drop thier eggs but alot of people said no, they would just absorb them at that point. The fish were shallow and deep and all over just like any normal late spring bite.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Gotcha. That's good reassurance. I hope you're right about Indian warming up. I know it freezes darn quick. I remember my "last cast" of 2013 on Dec 31st before a new year's party. I was searching everywhere for water that wasn't locking up. Eventually I found my way to Blackhawk and it was cast, cast with some resistance from floating ice, next cast a bit more floating ice, then next cast I felt it penetrate skim ice. (It took me 5 minutes and letting out about 30 yards of line and climbing over several docks to get my x-rap back ) The ice just forms so fast. After that it was locked and has been ever since. Lets just hope it thaws that fast as well. Looking forward to trying out the deadstick with some swims. Got some 1/4 oz heads that I painted tonight to try the technique here in the early going while the water is still cold and fish are beginning to stalk the banks.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Any more updates on lake conditions? Sitting here at work wishing i was fishing lol I would like to take the boat out this weekend if the lake is not locked up. I know it has been cold the last two days but the rest of the week looks like it will be around 50 degrees witch is getting me excited! Thanks for any updates!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Was there tonight in the kayak. Just stayed around Lakeview/Oldfield. The ice is completely off the main lake but it is all pushed on all the good saugeye spots right now. I had to break through the ice for 70 yards or so to get to open water, which defeated the purpose of staying close to the bank for their spawn lol. But its okay, it was nice to hit some clean water besides Moundwood and the spillway. It will be open by the weekend.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

When out this morning and had my limit of eyes before breakfast! What a day I tell you. You just have to know where the fish typically hold during these cold temps and play the wind. Will post pictures later!


----------



## Redfox09 (Apr 2, 2013)

Is the boat ramps open to get out and catch some eyes? Looking to do some fishing this weekend and all the lakes around here aren't accessible yet


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> When out this morning and had my limit of eyes before breakfast! What a day I tell you. You just have to know where the fish typically hold during these cold temps and play the wind. Will post pictures later!



Please tell us HOW,,,,, along with those pics? 
River, Lake shore or boat?
What did they hit?
Thanks for the post


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job on the eyes. Things are waking up over there since the ice has disappeared. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Red Fox ; I drove around yesterday about 10:30 and Lake View ramp was wide open and NO ice for as far as I could see, Blackhawk ramp was still froze in.


----------



## Redfox09 (Apr 2, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the update!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Redfox09 (Apr 2, 2013)

Anybody have any luck yesterday?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Went up last evening. Fished Moundwood about an hour and a half and only had one hit and missed it right as I was lifting the bait out. Talked to a couple of gentlemen comming in on a boat. They had caught several but all short. Moved over to the south shore after the wind layed down some. Caught one 15" and saw six others caught all within about 30 min. and that was it. Fished another 45 min and left. I think a couple were caught on a twister and the rest on stickbaits.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Troy Dave said:


> Went up last evening. Fished Moundwood about an hour and a half and only had one hit and missed it right as I was lifting the bait out. Talked to a couple of gentlemen comming in on a boat. They had caught several but all short. Moved over to the south shore after the wind layed down some. Caught one 15" and saw six others caught all within about 30 min. and that was it. Fished another 45 min and left. I think a couple were caught on a twister and the rest on stickbaits.



If you can get to the spot across from the boat ramp,and where seawall meets rocks,that was one of the best eye spots.There's wood covering the seawall now,but follow it d/s til it meets rocks. I'd be on the ramp side corner looking that way and everyone in that spot would hamer the eyes.


----------

